# [OT] Der deutsche NWN-Thread

## danscho

Hallo an alle RPG-Fans da draussen....

wer spielt alles NWN unter Linux und hat Bock seine Erfahrungen bzw. Probleme und ähnliches mit den anderen zu teilen???

Dann bitte hier rein, würd mich freuen... vielleicht geht auch was zusammen um ab und an online zu spielen.

----------

## danscho

"sorry, site muss erstmal offline gehen"Last edited by danscho on Sun Feb 15, 2004 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr.Big

 *danscho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> schaut mal hin und sagt was

 

Hab ich gemacht , aber keiner hat geantwortet   :Rolling Eyes: 

Da gehört aber definitiv ein dickes OT in die Überschrift !

----------

## amne

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da gehört aber definitiv ein dickes OT in die Überschrift !

 

Stimmt, done.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Realmaker

ich würde ja gerne nwn spielen, aber bekomme immer die meldung "Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)" beim starten. die threads die ich im forum gefunden hab haben wir nicht geholfen  :Sad: 

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Wie siehts mit Docus für die Installation aus?

Funktionieren die, die auf 'nwn.bioware.com' drauf sind?

Weist Du ob überhaupt und falls wenn es zum Portage-Tree dazu kommt?

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## danscho

ich habs so gemacht:

```
emerge nwn
```

zuerst musst du aber die sourcen manuell downloaden, dazu siehst du am besten ins ebuild, da stehen die links drin.

wenn du keine win-installation hast dann kannst dir auch noch über den link auf der bioware-seite die deutschen sprach-files holen.

dann hab ich von der windows partition meine daten wie es in dem howto von bioware drinsteht kopiert und schwupps war alles in deutsch.

das einzige was nicht geht sin die videos.

----------

## Realmaker

ich hab mich schlicht hier nach gerichtet

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Oh. Hab ich im Portage-Tree total übersehen  :Embarassed: 

Sourcen manuell downloaden?

Was ist den bei

```
emerge nwn
```

alles dabei?

```
emerge -pv nwn
```

sagt mir, dass das Packet ca. 1.2 GB groß ist.

Ich dachte da wär alles dabei außer die Sprachfiles.

Besser gesagt, was brauch ich nach dem 'emergen' noch alles?

Die Files von ner Win-Installation hätte ich. (Original CDs)

Ich kanns leider zurzeit nicht ausprobieren, da meine

Festplatte voll ist und es bei der neuen ein paar Liefer-

schwierigkeiten gibt.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## tacki

nach einem USE="nowin" emerge nwn braucht man nur noch den cdkey.

die extension-packs wie sou oder hotu lassen sich wie auf nwn.bioware.com (linux client) installieren.

wichtig ist auf jeden fall 24bit farbtiefe des x-servers

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Danke. 

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Realmaker

Also ich habe mit dem Installer wieder versucht NWN zu spielen, aber ich kriege immernoch den gleichen Fehler und habe nichts gefunden was geholfen hat  :Sad: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich habs nach folgender Anleitung installiert, funzt auch soweit ganz gut:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69962&highlight=nwn+parachute

Als letztes File habe ich allerdings dieses genommen: linuxclientupdate129to162ger.tar.gz

Nun is allerdings nicht alles auf deutsch. Die ganze Umgebung, die geschriebenen Dialoge, alles iO. Nur der gesprochene Text nicht. Der ist weiterhin auf Englisch. Ich hab gedacht, das ist so OK, bis ich zwei Sätze auf Deutsch hörte. Also dachte ich, is klar, ich hab ja nur das deutsche Update gesaugt  :Smile: 

Und so hab ich ein bisschen gegooglet und recherchiert und hab herausgefunden, das ich die Datei nwgerman129.tar.gz benötige.

Diese hab ich allerdings nur auf Fileplanet gefunden, wo ich mir extra n Account anlegen müsste. Für den ich auch noch bezahlen müsste.

Gibts das vielleicht irgendwo umsonst? Oder bekomme ich die gesprochenen deutschen Dialoge auch von den original-CDs runter?

----------

## Realmaker

Ich hab jetzt einmal dieses "Tutorial" gemacht, das du gepostet hast, aber ich bekomme immer noch den SDL-Fehler  :Sad: 

----------

## platinumviper

Falls jemand einen Server betreibt, würde mich interessieren wie er ihn steuert (siehe  Neverwinter Nights Server). Da der Server ansonsten meistens arbeitslos ist, stört das Problem mit der 100%igen Auslastung einer CPU nicht wirklich, eine Lösung würde mich dennoch interessieren.

platinumviper

----------

## Mac Fly

@Realmaker

Hast du es aus dem Verzeichnis nwn heraus probiert?

Ich hatte anfangs nämlich den Fehler, das es nur ging, wenn ich es in folgendem Verzeichnis herausstartete:

```
cd /opt/nwn/

nwn
```

Hab dann das Script /usr/games/bin/nwn angepasst, seitdem läufts.Last edited by Mac Fly on Mon Jan 31, 2005 3:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Realmaker

```
max@max max $ cd /opt/nwn

max@max nwn $ nwn

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1055:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

max@max nwn $ /usr/games/bin/nwn

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1055:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

```

  :Sad: 

----------

## Radi

versuch mal

```
artsdsp nwn
```

----------

## Realmaker

Hey das geht  :Very Happy:  Nur, wenn ich jetzt meinen CD-Key eingebe und auf OK klicke, leert er die Zeilen und macht dann nichts  :Confused:  Wenn ich Testweise ein paar Buchstaben ändere kommt "CD-Key ungültig"

----------

## platinumviper

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Nur, wenn ich jetzt meinen CD-Key eingebe und auf OK klicke, leert er die Zeilen und macht dann nichts 

 

Drück 'mal Return statt OK zu klicken.

platinumviper

----------

## Realmaker

Ne, passiert genau das gleiche  :Confused: 

----------

## Realmaker

Also ich hab nwn jetzt nochmal neu installiert und bekomme es one SDL-Fehler zu starten, habe dann aber immernoch das Problem mit dem CD-Key  :Sad: 

----------

## psyqil

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, ich hab die dann von Hand in die nwncdkey.ini eingetragen:

```
[CDKEY]

Key1=XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX

Key2=XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX

Key3=XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX
```

----------

## Realmaker

Danke, geht, aber jetzt kommt das nächste Problem  :Smile:  :

```
Modul konnte nich geladen.

Modul konnte nicht entpackt werden
```

  :Sad: 

----------

## Realmaker

Ok, das wär auch geschafft, ich mustes nur die Recht für das Verzeichniss ändern  :Smile:  Jetzt sind nur noch die Gespräche auf Englisch.

----------

## platinumviper

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Jetzt sind nur noch die Gespräche auf Englisch.

 

Hast Du die richtigen Dateien in der richtigen Reihenfolge ausgepackt?

1. nwresources129.tar.gz (1,2 GB)

2. german129.tar.gz (365 MB)

3. nwclient129.tar.gz (5 MB)

4. linuxclientupdate129to162ger.tar.gz (72 MB)

Jetzt noch ./fixinstall und eventuell Rechte anpassen.

platinumviper

----------

## Mac Fly

german129.tar.gz, wo bekomm ich die her?

----------

## ignatz

würd mich auch mal interessieren, google liefert keine ausgabe

----------

## FatBoy666

Stand doch vorhin schon mal da: von fileplanet.com.

Die Datei heiß allerdings nwgerman129.tar.gz   :Wink: 

Unter http://liflg.sf.net gibt es auch Installer für die deutschen Versionen von NWN und SOU. Da spart ihr euch auf jeden Fall den Download   :Cool: 

PS: Am Installer für HotU wird auch schon gearbeitet.

----------

## platinumviper

 *FatBoy666 wrote:*   

> Die Datei heiß allerdings nwgerman129.tar.gz  

 So hatte ich das auch im Gedächtnis, auf der Platte habe ich aber german129.tar.gz, seltsam  :Question:  . Woher man das ganze Zeug bekommt steht natürlich auch auf http://nwn.bioware.com und im ebuild.

Warum muss man das von so saumäßig langsamen Rechnern laden? Auf die Schnelle hab' ich keine Restriktionen gefunden, aber auch noch nicht intensiv gesucht.

Platinumviper

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich habs jetzt auch endlich hinbekommen. Ich hatte übersehen, das es bei Fileplanet doch einen kostenlosen Download gibt. Der dauerte bei der 300MB Datei allerdings dann 5,5h bei DSL  :Wink: 

----------

## zaiyon

Bei mir läuft NWN mit SOU und HOTU prima, alles auf deutsch.

Hab erstmal mit +nowin nwn emerged, dann dialog.tlk und dialogf.tlk von einer Windows Installation kopiert (für die deutsche Sprache von NWN).

Dann so wie auf nwn.bioware.com beschrieben erst SOU und HOTU installiert, und dann noch den HOTU Patch 1.66 runtergeladen, entpackt, fixinstall, Rechte angepasst und jetzt funktioniert alles prima.

Sogar die Stimmen sind auf deutsch, bis auf die meines Protagonisten - "deprimierter düsterer Held" - die ist weiterhin englisch.

Aber nicht so schlimm, das ist es mir auch nicht werd, Experimente zu veranstalten, da ich die englische Sprachausgabe ohnehin um Längen besser finde.

Läuft jedenfalls alles problemlos, spiele nwn schon seit über einem Jahr unter Gentoo, noch nie Probleme gehabt.

<edit>

Ein Problem fällt mir doch noch ein: Ich musste die nwncdkey.ini anpassen, die das gentoo ebuild mir besorgt hat. Dort war ein \n nicht vorhanden, und deswegen hat nwn mich in einer endlosschleife nach dem CDKey gefragt.

</edit>

mod-edit: Posts sind in ISO-8859-1 zu verfassen. Umlaute angepaßt... --slick

----------

